# Vi-Control's Collaborative Learning Project 4: Writing to an image.



## Darthmorphling (Jun 17, 2013)

Submissions:

David Chappelle
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F98246387&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/davidchappell-2/ ... -my-friend

Lenny13
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F99059693&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/laurentravix/vi-control-4

darthmorphling My reworked version
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F100262085&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/darthmorphling/lonely-journey-v2

blender505
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F99415333&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/jivey3d/dragon-encounter

During the talks for the last project, it was suggested that we write a piece of music to an image. I found some pics from the open source movie "Sintel". More information can be found here.

http://www.sintel.org

Choose one, or both, of the images and write some music that showcases what is going on in the scene. Let's make the deadline June 30th. Remember to critique each other's submissions, list the libraries used, and if you are willing, share the midi. Above all, learn and have fun! 

The high-res images are at the links below. 

http://www.sintel.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/05.8b_comp_000272.jpg

http://www.sintel.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/08.2l_comp_000465.jpg

The last three projects can be found at the links below.

Project 3: Wind Ensemble/Expanding a motif

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3704358

Project 2: Scoring a Trailer

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31328

Project 1: Expanding a motif

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30766&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## blender505 (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry I didn't get around to participating in the last round. I got sort of distracted/stuck. Will try to do this one though. It's going to be hard for me not to be too influenced by the music of the movie though.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jun 17, 2013)

blender505 @ Mon Jun 17 said:


> Sorry I didn't get around to participating in the last round. I got sort of distracted/stuck. Will try to do this one though. It's going to be hard for me not to be too influenced by the music of the movie though.



The good thing for me is I saw the movie only once, and that was during the second project. I have completely forgot what it sounded like.


----------



## David Chappell (Jun 24, 2013)

Here's my submission for this one:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F98246387&secret_url=false[/flash]

Going by the pictures I was expecting it to be a big, action packed film but after I watched it I decided to go with something a bit more delicate 

Used Symphonic Orchestra Gold, Pianos Gold, Gypsy, Silk + Sylenth1

aand here's the midi file


----------



## Resoded (Jun 24, 2013)

Great work David!


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jun 24, 2013)

David Chappell @ Mon Jun 24 said:


> Here's my submission for this one:
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F98246387&secret_url=false[/flash]



Wow >8o 

It is said that the fastest way to learn is to surround yourself with more talented people than yourself. I will be learning a lot from this group. Please stick around.

Phenomenal =o 

And to quote Forrest Gump, "That's all I have to say about that."

Don

PS I have updated the first post with your submission.


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jun 24, 2013)

Very nice! Love the intimate composition. I do think the violin is getting a bit buried at times, but that might be a choice you made.


----------



## David Chappell (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you very much everybody :D 
@Ron: it depends which part - in the later part when it's harmonising the duduk yeah I intended it to be less prominent, if it's earlier when it's solo then it's an oversight :oops:


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jun 25, 2013)

What I meant is, for example, at 15s or the bit at 20s. I love the dynamics in themselves, it just seems that a bit of the melody is getting lost there.
(Also: this is one of the very few things that I consider myself able to point out, being a total beginner at this :D )


----------



## David Chappell (Jun 25, 2013)

Hmm, if it's the notes at exactly 15s and 20s then that would be the up bows leading into the melody which I did deliberately make a bit quieter 'cause they're more just a passing note before the longer, more pronounced downbow note... though maybe I made it a bit too quiet ~o) Other than that please do point out anything you think sounds off 'cause then I have to justify it and if I have no reason to have done it I will have learned something :D


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah, I guess it's mostly those up bows that I'm thinking about. Though for example the whole part from 20 to 26s is a bit hard to hear (in my opinion!). I can understand why you would want those up bows softer, but I think it's not helping the melody to have them this soft. But yet again, that's just my opinion, with my ears and my playback system. On my headphones, those notes are very soft, but audible. On my speakers (which are HiFi-speakers, though the Amphion2s are pretty good  ) they're nearly inaudible and thereby missing their addition to the melody.

Also: it feels mildly crappy to be criticising your work without posting any of my own. I'm probably not even going to have time to write something before the deadline :(


----------



## David Chappell (Jun 25, 2013)

Ahhhh. Yes, 20-26s I wanted it to sort of fade away but I was conscious that it was might be too quiet. Listening again I guess it is a bit so


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jun 25, 2013)

Ron Snijders @ Tue Jun 25 said:


> Yeah, I guess it's mostly those up bows that I'm thinking about. Though for example the whole part from 20 to 26s is a bit hard to hear (in my opinion!). I can understand why you would want those up bows softer, but I think it's not helping the melody to have them this soft. But yet again, that's just my opinion, with my ears and my playback system. On my headphones, those notes are very soft, but audible. On my speakers (which are HiFi-speakers, though the Amphion2s are pretty good  ) they're nearly inaudible and thereby missing their addition to the melody.
> 
> Also: it feels mildly crappy to be criticising your work without posting any of my own. I'm probably not even going to have time to write something before the deadline :(



What I have found doing these, and why I continue to do them, is that deadlines have a way of focusing your time. I have about :30 seconds of material as of now and I am stuck. I need some variation. My prediction is that around Saturday evening all will become clear for me. Not to say it will be good mind you :mrgreen: Even though I feel I have improved tremendously since my first piece. Almost want to remove it from soundcloud.


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jun 25, 2013)

Darthmorphling @ Tue 25 Jun said:


> Ron Snijders @ Tue Jun 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I guess it's mostly those up bows that I'm thinking about. Though for example the whole part from 20 to 26s is a bit hard to hear (in my opinion!). I can understand why you would want those up bows softer, but I think it's not helping the melody to have them this soft. But yet again, that's just my opinion, with my ears and my playback system. On my headphones, those notes are very soft, but audible. On my speakers (which are HiFi-speakers, though the Amphion2s are pretty good  ) they're nearly inaudible and thereby missing their addition to the melody.
> ...


Hehe, yeah, deadlines tend to do that kind of stuff :mrgreen:
Unfortunately, I don't really have time to be focused right now, between a fulltime job and getting my (non music-related :( ) bachelor's in the evenings. As much as I hate it, music is only 3rd on the priority list for now, though I should have my degree in a month and have all my spare time to myself again


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jun 25, 2013)

Ron Snijders @ Tue Jun 25 said:


> Darthmorphling @ Tue 25 Jun said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Snijders @ Tue Jun 25 said:
> ...



I hear you regarding time. I am a teacher and have summer break. I also have five kids. It seems like being home with them all day takes more time than when I'm working. Even now my kids are at their grandmas and instead of writing music I am on this forum, and reading the new James Rollins novel. I guess time is what you make it. I remember the days of working, college and having a fiancée. Very busy.


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jun 25, 2013)

Woah, five of them! I can imagine that keeping you busy :mrgreen:
You're right, it's all about making time and setting priorities  I did spend an hour with my new OrangeTree grand piano lib (it's wonderful!), so I could've tried to write some music there. But for some reason, I feel that I need to allocate big blocks of time for writing. Maybe I should revisit that idea...

Anyway, this is not my personal time-management whine thread, so I'll refrain from more ramblings 0oD


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jun 25, 2013)

Ron Snijders @ Tue Jun 25 said:


> Woah, five of them! I can imagine that keeping you busy :mrgreen:
> You're right, it's all about making time and setting priorities  I did spend an hour with my new OrangeTree grand piano lib (it's wonderful!), so I could've tried to write some music there. But for some reason, I feel that I need to allocate big blocks of time for writing. Maybe I should revisit that idea...
> 
> Anyway, this is not my personal time-management whine thread, so I'll refrain from more ramblings 0oD



Sure it it! Time management is also a learning process, so why not talk about it here? I need help in that department as well so I'm not the best at giving advice in that area.


----------



## Lenny13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok. Here's mine. 

Spent more time making my template than composing this time. Not happy with the mix specially with the strings. Planning to make strings midi mock up soon as a training. Anyway, feel free to comment.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F99059693&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jun 30, 2013)

Lenny13 @ Sun Jun 30 said:


> Ok. Here's mine.
> 
> Spent more time making my template than composing this time. Not happy with the mix specially with the strings. Planning to make strings midi mock up soon as a training. Anyway, feel free to comment.
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F99059693&secret_url=false[/flash]



I went back and listened to your submissions for the past projects, and this is by far my favorite piece.

Your template sounds like it is pretty well balanced. I haven't done that yet with mine. It sounds like a real orchestra.

What I like about this piece, and it is what I am having a hard time with, is having the music flow in a logical fashion. Nothing sounds out of place. You have really improved since the first one. And as usual it is better than mine _-)


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jul 1, 2013)

Here is my submission:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F99187852&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/darthmorphling/lonely-journey

Not sure what I think about this piece. I spent a lot of time working on my template these past two weeks and finally got it routed correctly, and I was able to roughly set the levels correctly. I also spent quite a bit of time studying orchestration. Specifically Scoring Stages: Bruckner.

I feel like I am starting to understand layering and instruments, but I am struggling with creating compelling ideas. Even though I think the overall motif is pretty good in this piece, it is just kind of...boring. There is nothing compelling the listener to keep listening. I need to work on diversifying the arrangements.

Anyway, let me know what you think.

Libraries are the usual for me:
SpitfireAudio's Albion and Sable
Composed in Reaper 4


----------



## blender505 (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, sorry I'm late. For some reason, I've had lots of ideas, but I've not really been able to properly develop them.

And I've been sick.

But since nobody's done the second one yet, I thought I'd put out some of my ideas. Maybe if I find a inspiration sometime, I'll attempt to finish it.

https://soundcloud.com/jivey3d/dragon-encounter

The main idea I had was write this more like a soundtrack that would go into the background than something you would be listening to by itself. However, I found it very hard to write more than a few measures this way without having a clear idea of how it will progress.

Not too happy with how it turned out, but considering I started this one yesterday (with a couple failed attempts while I was sick), I would say it was a good exercise.

VSL SE, Hollywood Brass Gold, Spitfire Percussion, Sonatina Symphonic Orchestra (choir), and Reaper 4.


----------



## Lenny13 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the comment. 



> Your template sounds like it is pretty well balanced. I haven't done that yet with mine. It sounds like a real orchestra.



I spent a lot of time on my template and I must say that it really speeds things up when composing. I watched a lot of tutorial about reverb and spacial placement for orchestral settings. Visual Orchestration 2 really helped too. 
Another really helpful tool is virtual sound stage by parallax. IMO this plugin is must have : easy to use and affordable. Just have to place instruments on the virtual stage (using some useful presets too) and routing the whole thing to a reverb bus to glue the different sections together.



> You have really improved since the first one. And as usual it is better than mine



Thank you. I do no agree when you say that. I worked hard on the mix trying to make something as good as your mixes. I find that you always have the clarity that lacks in my demos. Well, I guess that this is the whole point of the collaborative learning projects : trying to improve ourselves by learning from others.



> Even though I think the overall motif is pretty good in this piece, it is just kind of...boring. There is nothing compelling the listener to keep listening. I need to work on diversifying the arrangements.



That's exactly the problem I have with a melody. I always think that repeating the same thing again and again even if I change the arrangement will sound boring. So I structured my piece like this : intro - melody A - melody B - ending. I see it like a pop/rock song. Then I emphasized the melody B with more activity in the strings section + Horns appearance then back to normal with just the harp. I make a sort of map.

I really like your piece. Your sound is well balanced and each instrument can be heard with clarity (as I said earlier  ) 



> Specifically Scoring Stages: Bruckner.



Great vids ! Can't wait to see the rest and make my assignments


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jul 2, 2013)

@Lenny13

Thanks for the kind words. Makes me feel like it wasn't as bad as I thought. What helps with my mixing is that everything is from Spitfire. So it was recorded to blend seemlessly.

I was referring to how your arrangement was organized in a more interesting manner than mine.

The scoring stages videos are actually better than Visual Orchestration. Something just clicked with me in how he analyzed each of the sections. I am looking at scores differently now.

I also just watched Mike Verta's Composition 1 master class. Full of great tips on creating interesting ideas.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jul 2, 2013)

blender505 @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> Well, sorry I'm late. For some reason, I've had lots of ideas, but I've not really been able to properly develop them.
> 
> And I've been sick.
> 
> ...



I really liked the arrangement, like Lenny13's, it just seems to flow organically and doesnt sound like it was just oieced together.

My goal was to write for both pics and have a continuing theme throughout. I couldn't get past the first picture though.

You should continue to develop this. I would suggest increasing the tempo a bit maybe. It may or may not work, but doesn't hurt to try.

I will update the first post with your submission when I get to my computer. Kind of a hassle doing it on my phone.

edit: Disregard my suggestion for increasing the tempo. I should have listened to it on my DAW before giving suggestions. I didn't realize that my kids cranked the speakers up earlier today. I went to your soundcloud to get the track number, and it scared the crap out of me when it automatically started playing. It definately captures the fear of a dragon. The mix is also very clear.


----------



## joshua (Jul 2, 2013)

No submission from me, but let me lend you some ears.

David Chappelle
High replayability value!
Love the vibrato tail on second half
Love the piano on last seconds


Lenny13 
The pad before 1:16 sounds weird--I don't dig it
Really good composition/arrangement/change of dynamic
The change at 1:46--too abrupt, better transition probably fading out the string

darthmorphling
Some spots there are instruments noticably lagging/late changing notes
Nice build up of harmony at 0:20
The volume is really low I need to bump up my volume


blender505 
This bites, yeah! (wondered if my Cinebrass can do it)
skill level: beyond mine


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jul 2, 2013)

joshua @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> darthmorphling
> Some spots there are instruments noticably lagging/late changing notes



I'm trying to find the right balance of quantizing. I am not a Keyboard player so I have to do a lot of editing. Need to get better at it.



> Nice build up of harmony at 0:20



Thanks! I have really been focusing a lot on layering and orchestration. Still have a ways to go, but am happy with my progression in that area.



> The volume is really low I need to bump up my volume



Still figuring out the balance in my template. I have seen a lot of suggestions to have your levels at like -18db to give plenty of headroom. Mine are currently at -3 to -4db and that even seems not loud enough. I don't want to use compression on the orchestra so I'll just keep tweaking the levels.

Thanks for the critique!


----------



## blender505 (Jul 3, 2013)

Darthmorphling @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> blender505 @ Tue Jul 02 said:
> 
> 
> > https://soundcloud.com/jivey3d/dragon-encounter
> ...



Thanks. I just redid the strings in my template. This was my first project with the updated settings. I'm glad the mix sounds clear. I didn't have a chance to listen to the piece on anything but headphones before I posted.

I also wanted to do one piece with both pictures (or at least use both pictures), but it didn't work so well. For some reason, I get these great ideas while at work or out somewhere else and then can never remember them when I actually sit down to compose.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jul 3, 2013)

I had an idea for Project 5 we do something with two instruments. Can be any two of our choosing. The focus should be coming up with an idea and developing the idea in 2-3 different ways that combine in a coherent way. This way we are not focusing on orchestration, but rather just developing ideas that work.

I tend to find an idea, and then get bogged down in making it sound great, before focusing on developing the whole piece.

*EDIT:* How about for Project 6, we then take the piece from Project 5 and focus on orchestrating it into a larger piece?

What do you think?

Also please post the midi files for your projects if you wouldn't mind. I'm in the middle of painting my kids rooms today so mine will go up later tonight.

Don


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jul 3, 2013)

The ideas for project 5 and 6 both sound great in my opinion! And my busy period is nearly over, so I can actually do it as well


----------



## David Chappell (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words, joshua 

Here's my thoughts/ feedback on everyone's submissions:

@Lenny
I really like how well this piece flows throughout. I'm not hearing too much dynamic movement in the string part; I think a bit of crescendo + diminuendo would go a long way. The little harp theme at around 0:45 is gorgeous, Likewise the buildup at about 1:15 - this is my favourite part of your piece. 

@Darth
Instrument wise, this sounds fantastic. You've gotten a really good sound out of the violins in particular. Composition wise - I know what you mean about creating compelling ideas and (in particular) getting them to flow. It's something I struggle with quite a bit, too. The way I've been trying to tackle that problem is to fuse together any somewhat similar motif ideas I may have and hope that it makes sense when played back. It's not a particularly efficient method, sadly, and I imagine it'll be pretty bad practice if I were to be composing for a score but it works for the time being. ~o) 

@Blender
Very gritty to listen to! Certainly fits very well as a background score for a battle with a dragon. It's a really good mockup with great realism. Kinda hard to find things to critique! :shock: Perhaps one thing is that the section after the buildup at 0:45 - I feel as if the bass line is moving a bit much; listening to it I felt that after such a buildup it should have been massively orchestrated, slow moving chords with the piercing string line on top. But then again, that's just me :D great work!

As to the next project challenge, I think that the idea suggested sounds quite interesting!


----------



## blender505 (Jul 4, 2013)

joshua @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> blender505
> This bites, yeah! (wondered if my Cinebrass can do it)
> skill level: beyond mine


Thanks. Low brass and six horns are two things Hollywood Brass does pretty well.



David Chappell @ Wed Jul 03 said:


> @Blender
> Very gritty to listen to! Certainly fits very well as a background score for a battle with a dragon. It's a really good mockup with great realism. Kinda hard to find things to critique! :shock: Perhaps one thing is that the section after the buildup at 0:45 - I feel as if the bass line is moving a bit much; listening to it I felt that after such a buildup it should have been massively orchestrated, slow moving chords with the piercing string line on top. But then again, that's just me :D great work!!



I wasn't quite sure how to orchestrate that part, but that's kind of the effect I was going for. Maybe if I continue with this, I'll try something closer to what you suggested. Thanks for the comment about realism. I spend way too much time tinkering with my template, but with VSL and Hollywood Brass mixing together, it's hard not to.


Now for the critiques.

David Chappelle,
Very nice melody that was built nicely into a flowing piece. When the piece goes into the second half (about 0:57), you've got a nice motif with a pause every other measure. As a suggestion, I might try putting a counter melody on a different instrument (maybe a cello, a solo french horn, or something else) during those measures to maybe imitate the melody and fill in some of those gaps. When the second violin comes in, you would have a nice little trio that would add another level of depth to the piece.

Mixing wise, I almost think the violin could be a smidge louder. The overall piece is very ambient and full of reverb, but it's not too much considering the tone of the piece. Good Job!

Lenny13,
On re-listening to it this morning, my first impression was "March of the Ents". Your main theme sounds very nice and has a lighter, almost traveling like mood (almost like something you would hear in an expansive video game). The transition around 1:15 is pretty good, but I almost feel like it would be slightly better if you kept the violin sustain all the way through. Just a thought though. 1:15 to 1:47 (and really to the end) is very nicely arranged and orchestrated. As a suggestion, maybe make the bass line deeper/fuller when the horns come in. Not really an issue though, it sounds great as it is.

Mixing wise, I hear a lot of high frequencies in the strings (mostly the violins). It's a little too airy and a little bit synthy. You might try lowering some of those frequencies and you'll have a nice sounding string section.

Darthmorphling,
You've got some nice ideas and a good theme. Maybe to help with the delays on some of the notes, maybe rely less on playing in parts and quantizing and more on drawing them in by hand. I grew up playing piano for about twelve years before I left for college and I rarely play my parts in (with the exception on harp and piano lines). The lines I do play in I almost always edit. Sometimes with the quantifier, but almost always by hand. I know everyone's work flow is different, but that's just what I do. I know you already mentioned it before, but I would also look at adding more voices to better establish the chords (remember your Bach chorals). Just be careful not to over-do it. Albion seems pretty thick. Might be a good job for Sable.

Mixing wise. Well, it's Spitfire, so you're about done already. As was pointed out, it's pretty quiet. I think the cymbal roll around 0:20 is a little loud (and probably longer than it needs to be). I would probably add a little more tail reverb.

One last tip. Maybe let the last few notes of the piece breathe a little more before you cut off the render. Especially if you add more reverb.


Sorry if I sound too critical. Just trying to help out. The ideas for Project 5 and 6 sound great.


----------



## David Chappell (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you for the feedback, Blender.

As to the topic for project 5 - could I suggest expanding the constraint to being 2 instruments with a maximum of 4 separate parts? Since something like a piano has a bass & treble part, a duet of pianos offers much more potential for harmony than say, a bongo and a penny whistle. 4 parts gives enough for a bit of harmony and the 2 instrument limit means there isn't a focus on orchestration. Just a suggestion :D


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jul 5, 2013)

David Chappell @ Thu Jul 04 said:


> Thank you for the feedback, Blender.
> 
> As to the topic for project 5 - could I suggest expanding the constraint to being 2 instruments with a maximum of 4 separate parts? Since something like a piano has a bass & treble part, a duet of pianos offers much more potential for harmony than say, a bongo and a penny whistle. 4 parts gives enough for a bit of harmony and the 2 instrument limit means there isn't a focus on orchestration. Just a suggestion :D



Two pianos is fine. The only reason I suggested two instruments, and I had envisioned two patches actually, was so that we could focus a lot less on orchestration for this. This was more about limiting the palette so we can focus on the composition. I will more than likely be using Kontatk's grand piano, and the PocketBlakus cello. Although I might use the cellos in Sable as that is only one patch.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jul 8, 2013)

I was not really happy with my submission and with some of the critiques here, and from another composing group, I reworked this quite a bit.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F100262085&secret_url=false[/flash]

I ended up removing the Albion Strings and went straight Sable. I tightened up the CC data, and the midi. I removed the pizz basses and instead doubled the cellos an octave lower. I also removed the low woods.

Please let me know if this is any better!

Don

I am also attaching the midi.


----------



## Lenny13 (Jul 9, 2013)

There is definitely a nice improvement. The sound is quite nice and much louder than your previous version. It gives a more "epic" sense to it that fits well with the picture. The change of dynamics at the end is also excellent and add more interest, like a climax. Really nice Don.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jul 9, 2013)

Lenny13 @ Tue Jul 09 said:


> There is definitely a nice improvement. The sound is quite nice and much louder than your previous version. It gives a more "epic" sense to it that fits well with the picture. The change of dynamics at the end is also excellent and add more interest, like a climax. Really nice Don.



Thanks, I ended up adjusting the levels in my template so they are still balanced, but louder overall. I have left some room so I don't clip, but it works much better. I also added some EQ to roll off the low end, as well as some surgical cuts in some wierd frequencies.

Learned a lot about the sucking effect with samples as well, and there is still one at around:19 seconds. I actually fixed it, but just haven't uploaded the newest version. Probably won't as I'm frankly tired of the piece :D


----------



## Lenny13 (Jul 9, 2013)

Darthmorphling said:


> I have left some room so I don't clip, but it works much better.



I put a limiter on the master fader for that. Very effective.


----------



## kmlandre (Jul 10, 2013)

Only just discovered this thread and sorry I missed this project!

I saw some of the ideas for Project 5, but didn't catch when that might happen.

Any guesses? I'd really like to reserve a piece of my schedule so I can participate...

Kurt M. Landre'
http://www.soundcloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## Lenny13 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey kmlandre ! Welcome 

You can check the topic for Project 5 here http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32586


----------



## kmlandre (Jul 10, 2013)

Excellent! Thanks much...


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jul 10, 2013)

@kmlandre

Welcome!


----------

